
Self-hosted, super simple photo stream - harper
https://github.com/maxvoltar/photo-stream
======
StavrosK
If you're looking for a self-hosted/decentralized Instagram alternative,
there's also pixelfed.org, a very active project which supports ActivityPub.
This means that people can follow your "Instagram" (really Pixelfed) stream
from their "Twitter" (really Mastodon) account.

~~~
drcongo
I keep looking at Pixelfed, and even as a relatively technical person, I have
absolutely no idea how to get going with it.

Right now, go to pixelfed.org and there's a "Join" button in the top right
corner, click on that and there's a message telling me "To join Pixelfed, you
need to pick an instance. You can find a list of instances on the sites
below." \- click on either of those and it's a completely baffling list of
stuff with no obvious way to continue. At this point I always give up.

~~~
netsharc
> click on either of those and it's a completely baffling list of stuff with
> no obvious way to continue.

Hah, you're right, you end up in some slow-loading dashboard (hooray fancy
graphed realtime numbers!). I clicked on a random hostname, it's another
dashboard page with the hostname in large, the same hostname as a link as a
subtitle. I clicked the link, and hey, it's a page that looks like Instagram's
sign up page, with the difference being that this one says:

"Registrations are closed."

I tried a few more sites, even the one with the most number of users, and they
all say this. Only the 5th site I clicked on allows me to register.

Ah only now do I notice the column "Open Signups" in their fancy dashboard...

~~~
eitland
The author very actively try to avoid centralizing it which may explain why
all big instances has signups closed.

------
hiisukun
Hmm, this looks great. I'd really love to pair it with a simple way to add
text or tags to my photos. What is the simplest way to write "Visit to the
creek after the bushfire" and save it with the two or three photos I took that
day?

I wish (hope?) something simple like this is supported in a linux picture
viewing application, and I just don't know which one it is. Can a line or two
of text be stored in an EXIFish field? Has someone already written a script to
take care of this?

But back to the main point - this is a great app and I can see myself using it
to share photos with friends and family. Thanks for making it :)

~~~
rjeand
As for the 'linux picture viewing application', I've started using the mpv
video player[1] for showing a local gallery of photos and videos. Text is
added as subtitle files, such as SubRip .srt files[2]. Image-specific options
can be configured in mpv, such as the "image-display-duration"[3].

[1] [https://mpv.io/](https://mpv.io/) [2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SubRip](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SubRip)
[3] [https://github.com/occivink/mpv-image-
viewer/blob/master/mpv...](https://github.com/occivink/mpv-image-
viewer/blob/master/mpv.conf)

------
rodolphoarruda
Very interesting if you consider the "offline fist" or "local first" movement
that supports the idea that all content must be created, stored and managed by
the user first, then shared in the cloud(s). We saw the first wave of
discussions about text-based content, then a void when the focus moved to
images and video. Solutions like this one may represent a turning point.

------
zigzaggy
I like the look and feel of this. My wife is an amateur photographer and she’s
been looking for a simple way to post / share outside of social media. Fun
side project for the weekend setting this up!

------
amerkhalid
Just wanted to say thank you, I have been looking for something almost like
this.

Only thing it is missing for me is support for videos. But I know videos are
pain to self-host and if you use embedded player from YouTube or Vimeo then it
kills the aesthetics.

~~~
waz0wski
peertube attempts to address this pain and supports the activitypub fediverse

[https://github.com/Chocobozzz/PeerTube](https://github.com/Chocobozzz/PeerTube)

------
WhyNotHugo
I do like the idea, and I've love to move from Google Photo into something...
now Google.

However, Google Photos covers an aspect that this does not: it syncs the
photos _off_ my phone into an online stream.

I actually use Google Photos because it's the only way of getting photos off
your phone. The only other mechanism is iCloud, but if you don't have a Mac,
there's no way to read from it.

~~~
reacharavindh
I use [https://www.photosync-app.com/home.html](https://www.photosync-
app.com/home.html) On my phone and transfer photos when on home wifi AND phone
being charged to my NAS. I have a private static photo gallery generated from
my nas.

For static gallery generation, I use a project called sitelen-mute.

[https://github.com/kensanata/sitelen-
mute](https://github.com/kensanata/sitelen-mute)

No affiliation with either tools.

~~~
jakearmitage
Which NAS do you use?

~~~
throwanem
Not OP, but I've had excellent luck with a Synology DS418 containing a RAID-1
of four 8TB disks I peeled out of USB enclosures bought absurdly cheap last
Black Friday. Simple, fast, and compatible; the drawback is that it's
expensive compared to similar 4-bay SOHO offerings, but IMO it's worth the
premium.

~~~
WhyNotHugo
I've been reading about Synology, but I can't figure out the encryption.

Does the encryption key also live in the NAS as well? Is it like, sitting
there?

~~~
throwanem
I haven't used it, so I've no idea.

------
odkamkfn
This is nice and all, but why on earth do I have to enable JavaScript to see
the photos?

------
choward
Just finished the readme and I have no idea what makes this "super simple".

------
vpEfljFL
Awesome. What a joyful experience after IG or similar services. Nimble and
simple.

------
keybits
Another good option in this space:
[https://github.com/thumbsup/thumbsup](https://github.com/thumbsup/thumbsup)

------
twak
Look awesome - I've been looking for some hackable code like this to present
my photos from google drive. Cheap photo hosting from google + minimal load on
my server...

------
blacklion
I hope it could be extended to retrieve tags and titles from IPCT/Exif. To
rename files to photo titles is not very viable and scalable solution, IMHO.

------
ncarroll
Thank you for sharing! I've been looking for something just like this forever.

------
mighty_plant
Looks cool. How much storage do Github Pages or Netlify support for free?

~~~
pjc50
Github pages will limit you to their git repo size, which appears to be 75Gb
and a maximum of 100Mb for any one file.

(Using github to host my photos was my thought as well)

------
wiennat
thank you for sharing. I was thinking about building the same thing.

------
t0mislav
I need exactly this! Looks very nice and simple, and fast.

------
kuu
Seems interesting, but I'm missing a preview site ;)

~~~
neo1691
It[1] was in the project description on GitHub.

1\. [https://maxvoltar.photo/](https://maxvoltar.photo/)

------
davidgatti
Very nice, congrats! :)

------
ehosca
where is the back button ?

